# nvflash- no nvidia display adapters found error



## BinDino (Sep 19, 2017)

is there a way to force flash bricked bios?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 22, 2017)

BinDino said:


> is there a way to force flash bricked bios?




Have another card as display, use correct flash commands


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 26, 2017)

@buildzoid, @infrared, @MrGenius, @cdawall 

Any pointers for this defenseless new guy?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 26, 2017)

cant the iGPU be used in a situation like this? or does it have to be PCIe? i dunno, i avoid this kind of stuff for good reason.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 26, 2017)

wali2 said:


> hey man try help us find a solution instead of pushinig for my ban( show us your 19 years tweaking .perhaps u know something about the groundind pin method ??



Don't be arrogant
I wasn't pushing for your ban I'm trying to call in those that may have solutions to unbricking your card without having to buy specialty equipment.

By the way when I tweak it's the motherboard, I don't mess with gpu bios flashes unless if I modify the original and cross verify it.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 26, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> By the way when I tweak its the motherboard, I don't mess with gpu bios flashes unless if I modify the original and cross verify it.



 That's how I did my 970s. Modifications instead of ramifications 

 I didn't realize people messed with the motherboard bios' too,  so that's why my motherboard has a Switch for multiple bios'

good luck with the problem. that really sux.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 26, 2017)

I assume with the secondary GPU you have tried the -f force command?  @wali2, please go back to your own thread and don't try to hijack this one, the OP's issue is a little different to yours.


----------



## MrGenius (Sep 26, 2017)

He says to short the pins WHILE Windows is running. Then wait for the new hardware found sound. Then flash the BIOS immediately without turning off the PC.

If you can't get it to work...http://www.overclock.net/t/1612108/...o-unbrick-flash-almost-any-card-amd-or-nvidia


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 27, 2017)

If he does, do not use this thread, use the other


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 27, 2017)

wali2 said:


> no please tatty one, let it open  , i need maximum visibility to get some information , i am really stuck


You see, you continue to derail this thread which is now about you and not the Op's issue so I will re-open your thread and get rid of your posts here, one thread is enough.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 27, 2017)

Tatty_One said:


> You see, you continue to derail this thread which is now about you and not the Op's issue so I will re-open your thread and get rid of your posts here, one thread is enough.



Id lock him from this thread if possible


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 27, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Id lock him from this thread if possible


Too late


----------



## M1rk0 (Apr 19, 2019)

Hello, I spent all the afternoon trying to fix a wrong flash with a bad bios, tried dos command at boot, always appeared "no nvidia display adapter found"
My solution was to run nvflash in Windows safe mode, worked perfectly, if anyone may need this information, good luck.


----------



## Sol1dus2 (May 22, 2019)

M1rk0 said:


> Hello, I spent all the afternoon trying to fix a wrong flash with a bad bios, tried dos command at boot, always appeared "no nvidia display adapter found"
> My solution was to run nvflash in Windows safe mode, worked perfectly, if anyone may need this information, good luck.



I have a what i think to be a bricked GTX 1080. booted in safe mode and ran nvflash I was still receiving "no nvidia display adapter found". Any other info or tips on how to get the gpu to become visible in device manager?


----------

